
Building a Search Engine from Scratch - fanf2
https://www.0x65.dev/blog/2019-12-06/building-a-search-engine-from-scratch.html
======
mtmail
About 150 comments when the story originally was published
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21724191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21724191)

